# Tier 5, Youth Mobility Scheme, Tax Code?



## donimuha (May 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I am a Canadian citizen working in the UK on a Tier 5, Youth Mobility Scheme visa.
Can you advise if I am on the correct tax code for PAYE and NI category?

Currently on my pay slip, the tax code that applies to me is 810L. 
And my NI category is A.

Also, how can I check if I am eligible for tax refund? 

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

donimuha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a Canadian citizen working in the UK on a Tier 5, Youth Mobility Scheme visa.
> Can you advise if I am on the correct tax code for PAYE and NI category?
> ...


People who don't own tax from previous years usually get tax code to reflect personal allowance, which is £8105. Take off the last digit and you get your tax code, which is 810. Letter L means you get full personal allowance. So it's correct.

Your NI category A means you are an employee not in contracted-out pension scheme, such as company pension.

You are only eligible for tax refund when you stop working and are ready to return home. Then download P50 and complete it, enclose part 2 and 3 of P45 your last employer has given you and send off to the tax office dealing with your employer's affairs. Address should be on P45, or if not, ask your payroll. If you put your UK bank details (so don't close it yet), your refund will be paid into your account after a few weeks normally. Then you can withdraw it anywhere in the world using your cash card.

There is no return of NI contributions you have made, but your record will be retained and it can go towards your state pension. You may return to UK in the future and make further contributions, boosting your pension.


----------



## donimuha (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------

